# [Clavier xorg 1.9] Séparateur décimal (résolu)

## Over__score

Bonjour,

Cela fait quelques années que j'utilise Gentoo et plus particulièrement OpenOffice et Gnucash.

Je fais également un peu de développement C avec Codeblocks et C# avec Monodevelop.

Depuis le passage à xorg 1.9 j'ai un problème de séparateur décimal   :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai déjà galéré il y quelque années avec ça, mais je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait.

Je suis sous KDE et dans les paramètres linguistiques j'ai la virgule comme séparateur décimal pour les nombres et les montants.

Ce que je souhaite c'est que la touche point (.) du pavé numérique affiche un point (.) dans tous les cas sauf dans Gnucash et Calc ou je voudrais une virgule (,)

Je suis preneur de toutes les propositions sauf celles qui suggéreront d'utiliser autre chose que KDE, Gnucash et OpenOffice.

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Over__score on Sun Jan 09, 2011 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Déjà pour openoffice c'est très simple... outils/option d'auto correction, et tu lui dit de remplacer le , par .

EDIT:

 :Embarassed:  ouais là je viens de dire une grosse connerie... c'est vrai que j'avais déjà fais cette manip et le problème c'est que t'as plus de virgule...   :Laughing: 

non la soluce c'est options/paramètres linguistiques/langue -> décoche "touche séparateur décimale identique au paramètre linguistique(,)...

Désolé

----------

## Over__score

Merci mais cela ne marche pas. Et même si cela marchait je ne pourrais plus saisir de point : il ne faut cette virgule décimale que sur le pavé numérique.

C'est extrêmement pénible cette histoire. Allez chercher la virgule à coté du N ! Non mais vous m'avez vu !

Ou en suis-je ? Dans OOo Calc lorsque je tape 10.5 cela donne 10/05/11 (une date) et 123.45 donne la chaîne de caractère "123.45" avec laquelle on ne peut pas calculer.

Dans Gnucash le . du pavé numérique ne fait rien (n'affiche pas de caractère).

C'est ce genre de dysfonctionnement qui font dire que linux sucks, ce que je ne pense pas du tout...

EDIT : Identique au paramètre linguistique (,) coché ou pas donne le même résultat : cela ne marche pas.

----------

## Over__score

Bon, j'ai trouvé une solution qui règle mon problème   :Smile: 

Dans la configuration système de KDE :

Région & langue

Disposition du clavier

Onglet "Avancés"

Comportement de la touche suppression du pavé numérique

et là je coche "Touches à quatre niveaux avec séparateurs abstraits".

Cela résout tous les cas :

- j'ai un point dans le terminal lorsque je tape ping 192.168.1.1

- j'ai un point dans codeblocks et monodevelop lorsque je tape des constantes numériques

- j'ai une virgule dans Gnucash et OpenOffice sur le pavé numérique lorsque je tape des chiffres

ça fait la chose suivante :

```
setxkbmap -option -option kpdl:kposs
```

pourquoi 2 fois -option ? Je n'en sais rien.

En un mot je suis de nouveau happy   :Razz: 

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi le passage à xorg 1.9 provoque cela : avant cela fonctionnait comme il faut.

----------

